# POS - Poseidon Nickel



## exgeo (9 August 2007)

The company name was changed on July 6th 2007 from Niagara Mining NIA to Poseidon, POS. Please refer to the NIA thread for historical information about the company. The company has 152m ordinary shares, and 16m partly-paid shares and options of various dates. Undiluted market cap is A$150m at the current share price (A$1.00). This seems a tad expensive given that Mincor MCR is currently capped at around A$600m and is in production, producing around 16KT nickel/year.

*Windarra Underground *POS cannot re-enter the Windarra underground until at least Oct 2007. They are currently awaiting approval to dewater the decline. No date has been given for a restart of production although presumably this must be the aim eventually.

*South Windarra* heap leach project is currently being grade-control drilled, and a go-ahead will be given if a sub $5.00/lb nickel operating cost looks within reach. Laboratory work is ongoing to test this out.

*mod note*- prior discussion on NIA can be found here- https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3873


----------



## Synergy (9 September 2007)

Just came accross this stock randomly. Price seems to have stayed low compared to the rest of the market. Pretty stable too.

Any reason for it not rebounding with the rest of the market?


----------



## Whiskers (9 September 2007)

Synergy said:


> Just came accross this stock randomly. Price seems to have stayed low compared to the rest of the market. Pretty stable too.
> 
> Any reason for it not rebounding with the rest of the market?




Hi Synergy 

Firstly, I presume you know it was previously Niagara Mining and had a one for two consilidation a couple of months ago.

I was in this one last year, but got out in frustration just before the 'Twiggy Forest' announcement  when the price started skyrocketing. 

Basicly, the bum fell out of the price of nickel. As I understand it they made some quite significant profit forcasts based on high nickel prices. Since then the price of nickel has come way down and their cost of production is relatively high and things still seem to be progressing fairly slowly after the hype, or was that hope, that Twiggy would get things moving.

I expect that unless something dramatic occurs either at Windara or Ghana the price will probably trend lower.

There is also the question of the board withdrawing from the previously announced Nickel marketing agreement with FSG and whether Twiggy can make a significant contribution considering his commitments to FSG. I'm not looking to rush back into it yet.


----------



## Miner (10 September 2007)

Twiggy got options for 40 cents when the NIA shares were at about $2. Then the consolidation and share price really came to half.
Now Twiggy is to exercise his options in a month ?
He has few choices.
One wild choice is to sell FMG shares to Russians and Chinese. Will probably 
Invest back in POS and jack the market. He is good at that trick but never been successful in producing metals. So if I am a punter I will buy POS keeping my emotions in bank.

Regards


----------



## Miner (20 September 2007)

Woh

Looks like no one reads this forum on Pos. Good thoughts.
Any way who are reading this please visit my posting on FMG
and visit http://asx.com.au/asx/statistics/an...rchByCode&releasedDuringCode=W&issuerCode=POS 
Twiggy has exercised his options at the last moment.
Gosh what would he has done if Fed did not cut interest rate ?
That far sight as an investor makes him billionaire - he has guts and takes risks. Others talk.
Nickel price has jumped by 10%. Hopefully my dud in NIA would be able to reduce some losses since the prices were half. 
Unconfirmed report POS management is trying to start some of the Windowra (can not spell it) mine. But do not expect more. Pretty poor management otherwise there would be some announcement or price increase.

Regards

Miner
20 Sept 07


----------



## Taurisk (21 September 2007)

Hello Miner

I, too, hold Poseidon shares (and must admit made some money on their initial steep rise when they were still called Niagara and Andrew Forrest first became involved, but bought into them again ....).  I have watched my holding melt away and read anything I can find on them - nothing much happening, as you have observed.  

I think Twiggy's latest move might give them some publicity but on a practical level I can't see any immediate benefit.  Mr Forrest, indeed, gifted those options that in my view were intended as a performance reward, but maybe I'm naive.  Now he's got himself some publicity and a tax benefit as well.  

Here is the full story:  

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,22455098-5005200,00.html

Cheers

Taurisk


----------



## tony montana (26 September 2007)

ok to cut along story short whats good about pos.....in so many words people if you dont mind that is.....been dropping for ages and are very cheap at the moment might be a good time to buy in.
i will read everything i can on them but sometimes people in these forums can tell you more


----------



## Aargh! (10 October 2007)

Last 1.150 Change 0.240   +26.37% Open 0.920 High 1.170 Low 0.905  Vol 2,210,435 
Anyone know why this is running?


----------



## Da Cat (10 October 2007)

refer announcement on 26th sept 2007:

"A diamond drill rig (Boart Longyear LF230) started work on Friday 14th as planned and has already completed 2 holes which have intersected and confirmed significant Nickel zones and is currently drilling its third hole. Poseidon’s initial objective is to expand and bring to reserve status enough ore for the first 12-18 months of the production phase. The drilling activity is necessary to fully delineate the near surface ore bodies which have been identified previously. The company expects that this phase of the drilling will be completed in the next few weeks and if successful will provide confidence to initiate the construction project next year."

maybe assays results are to be announced??...


----------



## daaussie (10 October 2007)

I have watched POS just jump from 90 cents to $1.17, no retrace.
Something is up.
We will have to wait and see


----------



## adobee (10 October 2007)

POS is up to $1.35 now.. I got on earlier this morning as I was intrigued by the action and suspect something is forthcoming.. I will either reap the rewards or suffer the consequences later.. If there is not a substanital announcement in the next couple of days I think that this is being manipulated.. I am sure I read Twiggy bought another $500k + last week increasing his holdings..


----------



## tvhead (10 October 2007)

i hope you ended up buying them tony, cause if you didnt you will be kicking yourself now, even if no one reply to your comments


----------



## roland (11 October 2007)

POS is off again. Dumb old me wtached it yesterday thinking, I missed the boat - now it's up another 12%


----------



## adobee (11 October 2007)

I was stressing a bit this morning cause I paid a premium yesterday.. I guess no one believes the response to the speeding ticket.. Look like its all go with market down too....


----------



## tony montana (11 October 2007)

tvhead said:


> i hope you ended up buying them tony, cause if you didnt you will be kicking yourself now, even if no one reply to your comments




So I take it that you bought in then did you ....tvhead.....so how many did you buy or is it another one that got away?


----------



## Aargh! (5 November 2007)

Just noticed this morning that there's an obvious mistake in the bidding line-up. There's an order for 2,000 shares @ $1,245.00. A sure mistake @ $1.245 but what happens with this order? Will it go through to the benefit to some happy seller???


----------



## Kowabunga (17 November 2007)

What are peoples thoughts on the price action in the last week?  Specially from weds onwards.  Took a massive dive on Thursday but regained in the last hrs (hammer time!).  Rallied hard on Friday - any news? Any reasons? Ppl saw oversold opportunity? PPl who sold out on thursday getting back in?? Both which snow balled into a really strong rally??

I sold out on thursday


----------



## michael_selway (17 November 2007)

"What are peoples thoughts on the price action in the last week?  Specially from weds onwards.  Took a massive dive on Thursday but regained in the last hrs (hammer time!).  Rallied hard on Friday - any news? Any reasons? Ppl saw oversold opportunity? PPl who sold out on thursday getting back in?? Both which snow balled into a really strong rally??

I sold out on thursday :mad"

Does this company have any Reserves yet?

thx

MS



> Business Description
> Poseidon Nickel Limited (POS, formerly Niagara Mining Limited) is a nickel and gold exploration company with projects in Western Australia and Ghana. Its main activities are its nickel mineralisation in Mt Windarra.
> 
> Company Strategy
> The consolidated entity expects to continue to pursue a policy of selective exploration activity to further develop existing projects, and to review new resource projects and other opportunities that may satisfy the consolidated entitys investment objectives. The directors of Poseidon believe they hold extensive knowledge and experience of the WA goldfields, exploration and project finance which will be utilised to maximise project potential and return shareholder wealth. Poseidon Nickel reported negative cash flow of $347,000 for Quarter ended 30 September 2007. Operating cash flow for the period was $(3.4m). Payments for exploration and evaluation were $(1.26m). Investing cash flow was $(155,000). Financing cash flow was $3.18m. Cash in hand at the end of the quarter was $10.13m. During the quarter, nine diamond drill holes for a total of 2343.8m were completed at the Mt Windarra Nickel Project (WNP). In addition a total of 264 RC holes were completed for 10,117m at the Mt Windarra, South Windarra and Woodline Well projects.


----------



## Lucky_Country (24 March 2008)

*POS - Posideon Nickel Limited*

Twiggys latest venture seems too be gathering steam.
Seems he has big ambitions for Ni with a great team put together and donation of his options too his charity.
FMG should be up and running soon then his focus will shift towards POS


----------



## Lucky_Country (17 April 2008)

Announcement out POS hits mass sulphide deposit !
Twiggys starting to focus on POS now FMG is almost there news to come thick and fast.


----------



## reece55 (17 April 2008)

Lucky_Country said:


> Announcement out POS hits mass sulphide deposit !
> Twiggys starting to focus on POS now FMG is almost there news to come thick and fast.




Jeez, the intersection disclosed are fantastic..... but how about ALL of the drill holes?????????????

In the end, I think that if anyone can get the old Poseidon mine back up, it's Twiggy. But at a 100 Mil market cap with a swag of very dilutive options on issue to Twiggy's "Charity", there will be a cap under this one for quite some time IMO....

Cheers


----------



## tarek@intalysis.com. (18 April 2008)

Reece,

I'm not too clued up on options, but I'm guessing that as the price increases more options will be exercised and as that happens more dilution. That is what make out of your capped comment. Am I right


----------



## Sean K (18 April 2008)

Just a cursory glance, but they don't actually look that good to me. 

High grade, but just 60cm - 1.56m, and at 743m depth! 

I am no Ni aficionado so I may be incorrect, but wouldn't you need some better widths to warrant even the inkling of consideration for an underground mine?


----------



## Lucky_Country (18 April 2008)

Looks like someone liked the announcement up 15% atm maybe the start of a good run on sustained buying.
Twiigy knows how too make money for sure


----------



## Lucky_Country (19 April 2008)

Personally in comparing POS too other NI companies I feel POS are very undervalued.
Depending on where you think the nickel price is heading there must be some good upside potential here with a great management team and Twiggy about too shift focus from FMG too POS


----------



## prawn_86 (19 April 2008)

IJH,

Can you please explain why you feel they are undervalued?

IE - give some actual figures for your comparisons.

Thanks

Prawn


----------



## noco (8 May 2008)

POS had a break out of 14 cents today on notice of the commencement of  exploration at Menzies. 20% in one day! Who knows something the average shareholder does'nt? Interesting days ahead.


----------



## Lucky_Country (26 May 2008)

A good few days with strong finishes.
Twiggy wants a nickel refinery as part of the project design.
He loves a challange and is the right man to get things moving especially with the financial backing.
This could become a huge project and yet another landmark in the resource boom era.
POS can rival any Ni stock and surpass them.
A long road ahead but could be a good ride !


----------



## Lucky_Country (26 June 2008)

Welcome home Twiggy !
Harbinger funding, Twiggy gifted some FMG shares to his charity so they can execute options on POS and look at that shareprice respond.
Like the statement where they reckon POS can be another FMG.


----------



## CoffeeKing (26 June 2008)

From the "Business spectator"

11:53 AM, 26 Jun 2008   Giles Parkinson
Poseidon rekindled


US hedge fund investor Phil Falcone is so enamoured with the success of his investment in Fortescue Metals that he has decided to tip $US50 million to fund Andrew Forrest’s new Poseidon adventure.

Poseidon Nickel, which Forrest chairs, announced today that Falcone’s Harbinger Capital would buy $US50 billion in convertible notes – convertible at a 25 per cent premium to its last closing price – to help it fast track the development of Windarra nickel project.

Windarra is the same resource that sparked the extraordinary share price gains in the original Poseidon Nickel in the early 1970s. The modern Poseidon, formerly known as Niagara Nickel, bought the decommissioned mine from the former WMC.

Falcone has been a long time supporter of Forrest, and was a key noteholder in Forrest’s failed nickel venture, Anaconda, although Harbinger is thought to have emerged with little more damage than a write-down on missed interest payments and may have even exited with a profit after on-selling some of its notes.

Fortescue has been an altogether different story. Falcone stumped up $US50 million in corporate notes in February 2005. Those notes had a conversion rate of a 50 per cent premium to the prevailing market price, but are now worth an estimated $1.2 billion.

He has since bought more shares on market, mostly below 80c each, and his 16 per cent stake – bought at a total cost of around $400 million – is now worth some $5.5 billion.

The investment in Poseidon will give Harbinger a fully diluted 25 per cent stake in Poseidon, and according to the statement today, he sees similar opportunities, even if the nickel price has proved weak in recent months. 

Forrest held a 30 per cent stake in Poseidon but transferred that interest into the Australian Children’s Trust, a benevolent trust created to help Aboriginal children.

Poseidon shares gained 16 per cent in early Thursday trade.

Going for it is our "twiggy" 
My old man told me about this company in the early 70's


----------



## Lucky_Country (27 June 2008)

POS on fire today going against the poor lead from Wall Street.
A flow of good news will push POS to all time highs Twiggy has signalled his intentions and the instos are following.


----------



## tarlox (8 July 2008)

Any current thoughts on POS. There has been a large drop in sp recently. Could this be a good time to top up?


----------



## Miner (27 July 2008)

POS has been fluctuating very widely like more than a bubble. 

One thing I however failed to understand. When the share price is hovering at around 76 cents why should a director buy the share at $1.96 and Andrew  Forrest another director will buy it at a deemed price of 95 cents and both of them transacted on 17th July/ 

Attached the documents and would appreciate to know some expertise

Regards


----------



## ectoplasm (4 January 2010)

Hi Miner,

Not much action on this thread lately. 

Looks like POS has just completed a classic backtest on low volume (looks like the sellers are exhausted)...

General Chart: Bit of an agressive entry point here, but most indicators look set for action stations


----------



## ectoplasm (9 January 2010)

ectoplasm said:


> Hi Miner,
> 
> Not much action on this thread lately.
> 
> ...




Finally looks like POS has decided to particitate in the base metals rally, by breaking out of the consolidation zone (shown below).


----------



## Miner (10 January 2010)

ectoplasm said:


> Finally looks like POS has decided to particitate in the base metals rally, by breaking out of the consolidation zone (shown below).




Good stuff Ectoplasm

Sorry I was in overseas to spend some holiday time with family and deliberately put me out of Internet  and hence could not interact with your mail of 4 Jan.

Regards


----------



## condog (10 January 2010)

TYhe fact Twiggy has thrown his money behind this thing excites me as well.....but one needs to at least be aware of the past of this area....

Its a different story at todays nickel prices, but they need to stay there as traditionally its low grade/density  Nikel

From Wikipedia


> Poseidon bubble
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Jump to: navigation, search
> The Poseidon bubble was a stock market bubble in which the price of Australian mining shares soared in late 1969, then crashed in early 1970. It was triggered by the Poseidon NL company's discovery of a promising site for nickel mining in September 1969.
> ...




One has to think though that Twiggy has a far better idea then most Wikipedia contributors....

There plan for 100,000 tonnes per annum seems a long way off with a lot of hurdles, but if it comes good this thing will absolutely sky rocket...


----------



## noirua (18 June 2010)

Aireview report on Poseidon Nickel's ASX announcement a few days ago:  http://www.aireview.com.au/index.php?act=view&catid=8&id=11614

Market cap at 22.5c is about $37 million with a very hopeful drilling program in the second half of 2010. Company has sold off the gold interests to focus on a future nickel mine.


----------



## noirua (19 June 2010)

From what I remember Western Mining took what nickel they could from the old Poseidon NL area and then gave up on it as the nickel price collapsed and that was that around 1989.
Poseidon Nickel, if you go by the front page of their website, they are looking for Poseidon boom number 2 (after 42 years that's a big hope).
Still, market cap is around $35 million and if we believe Poseidon Nickel's board they are in for one of Australia's biggest nickel resources.
Needs a lot of looking at to see if the stock is as mega cheap as they'd have us believe; maybe it is, or, on the other-hand ...


----------



## Lucky_Country (1 July 2010)

May have hit the bottom and bargin hunters are now moving in.

If Ni Miners are excluded from the RSPT this would be a big advantage for POS


----------



## noirua (6 July 2010)

Yes, a slight recovery, though sad looking markets seem to mean that if you strike a commodity then your shares go down if it's considered to be only good.


----------



## noirua (9 September 2010)

Creeping up a tad after the sharp fall following the 18c placing. Nickel is the name of the game here and perhaps the Poseidon NL factor will drive the stock, namesake as it is, spiralling on up into the stratosphere, however ...


----------



## noirua (2 October 2010)

noirua said:


> From what I remember Western Mining took what nickel they could from the old Poseidon NL area and then gave up on it as the nickel price collapsed and that was that around 1989.
> Poseidon Nickel, if you go by the front page of their website, they are looking for Poseidon boom number 2 (after 42 years that's a big hope).
> Still, market cap is around $35 million and if we believe Poseidon Nickel's board they are in for one of Australia's biggest nickel resources.
> Needs a lot of looking at to see if the stock is as mega cheap as they'd have us believe; maybe it is, or, on the other-hand ...




Poseidon Nickel are no Poseidon NL of 1969-70 and the upside is increasing likely reserves in nickel channels at Windarra and downside the financing of the whole project, yes, we've been here before; so the tug-of-war begins against likely final reserves and costs - no points to either side so far at around 21.5c a share.


----------



## noirua (2 November 2010)

Article from Mining News in mid-September that nicely presents the situation of Poseidon Nickel POS. In addition POS raised $3 million in a placing at 18c a share that included one option for every two shares convertible at 25c a share in 2012.
http://www.miningnews.net/storyview.asp?storyid=1538403

***Meanwhile voting continues at The Bull and ASF needs you: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (3 January 2011)

ASF did great as top again at the Bull, 3 years running in fact.

Poseidon are back up to 26.5c after a successful cash raising at 24c a share. Living a bit on the old Poseidon NL name of 1969/70 though Poseidon Nickel are the same price as Poseidon NL in 1968, or about that, it's over 40 years ago now.
POS are no Poseidon NL, remember that, but if some buy on the name who cares - if your holding stock already, however, they're exploring in the same area.


----------



## noirua (17 February 2011)

Lonely posting it has been for me on Poseidon Nickel: Do I care? NOT A JOT!
Wednesday we saw a 42% leap in value from 24c to 35c a share - a long line of success stories in recent years and I expect to mop up a lot more.


----------



## noirua (6 March 2011)

noirua said:


> Lonely posting it has been for me on Poseidon Nickel: Do I care? NOT A JOT!
> Wednesday we saw a 42% leap in value from 24c to 35c a share - a long line of success stories in recent years and I expect to mop up a lot more.




Replying to my own post as it's lonely here.

noirua, since you posted last POS have moved back to 31c, do you think this is the end of positivity in POS?
"No I don't, the lone facility set up last year was at a price of 30c whilst the stock price was then just 23c and there is no interest payable in the first two years."

A positive cash raising and what do you see the reasoning for such confidence?
"Well, this is one of Australia's largest nickel finds and you dont lend money on this basis for less than 10% interest".

So what do you see the lenders hopes in lending on such favourable terms?
"one reason only, they expect the stock price to rise over the next three years to make up for charging nil interest".

noirua, do you think the Poseidon NL factor will rub off on to Poseidon Nickel at some point?
"I'd like to think so, but in more realistic terms. $270 a share was the peak for old Poseidon and then it crashed."

Do  you have any further points to make or requests?
"Yes I do, if only someone else would post on this thread!"


----------



## tothemax6 (6 March 2011)

Felt bad you were lonely, noirua - tell us about nickel .
Nah from what you've said this stock sounds pretty good, what is the market for nickel anyway?


----------



## noirua (11 March 2011)

tothemax6 said:


> Felt bad you were lonely, noirua - tell us about nickel .
> Nah from what you've said this stock sounds pretty good, what is the market for nickel anyway?




The mining sector has turned down and general confidence in markets has slid suddenly. Few stocks will avoid the downward draft.


----------



## noirua (1 June 2011)

noirua said:


> The mining sector has turned down and general confidence in markets has slid suddenly. Few stocks will avoid the downward draft.




For once I was right on 10th March 2011 and reduced many of my holdings. However, I failed to fully take my own advice and only halved my overall resource stocks. This one, Poseidon Nickel, was one I held on to. It has fallen back about 25% which is a very fair performance compared with many.

Well, the nickel price is doing well and I notice a few companies re-opening old mines. So POS may well have got the nickel sector right. One to very carefully monitor in the sector.


----------



## noirua (14 November 2011)

noirua said:


> For once I was right on 10th March 2011 and reduced many of my holdings. However, I failed to fully take my own advice and only halved my overall resource stocks. This one, Poseidon Nickel, was one I held on to. It has fallen back about 25% which is a very fair performance compared with many.
> 
> Well, the nickel price is doing well and I notice a few companies re-opening old mines. So POS may well have got the nickel sector right. One to very carefully monitor in the sector.




Keep on monitoring I suppose as POS did fall and has been creeping back gradually every week now. Poseidon Nickel has Australia's best nickel resource and looks a strong candidate in this sector.


----------



## noirua (16 November 2011)

noirua said:


> Keep on monitoring I suppose as POS did fall and has been creeping back gradually every week now. Poseidon Nickel has Australia's best nickel resource and looks a strong candidate in this sector.




The god Poseidon once ruled and later the nickel god Poseidon NL ruled the waves at $270 per share and now Poseidon Nickel POS stands there awaiting the crown.


----------



## noirua (1 April 2012)

Now in trading halt waiting for a cash raising announcement. Last  what they've managed to do this time. Cash raising was at 30c a share with shares at 24c; and now at 18c it will be interesting to see how it goes this time.


----------



## Guardian2014 (14 March 2014)

I love reading old threads and seeing how people speculate how the share prices will go.

POS currently 0.08 cents and Twiggy is off the board. More capital raisings, more talk of a "potential " start up at Mt Windarra. 

Round and round we go.


----------



## ff0605 (25 July 2014)

Step on a foot print here：

The POS had recently purchased a $300m Black Swan Nickel Project including a 2.2mt p.a. process plant plus double the resources, POS only spend 1.5m, which push the price from 9c up to 0.205. This acquisition makes POS a producer now. Now it's on the refurbishment process and nickel production are expected to start within 5 months - end of 2014.

I predict the price can go up to 50c by end of this year, follow by $1 in the next year. Let's see how it goes


----------



## pixel (7 June 2016)

Last Friday's announcement: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01746190

Could have posted a breakout alert as well. The chart is definitely worth a look.





I hold; will add if either the gap is closed or the breakout continues higher.


----------



## Telamelo (27 July 2016)

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...um-processing-hub-at-lake-johnston-70072.html

https://www.anzsecurities.co.nz/directtrade/dynamic/quote.aspx?qqeg=AU&qqsc=laa&QuickQuote=+Go+

POS vwap of .0624c today on 13.38M volume traded (with rsi, macd, obv, stochastics etc. all turning up)

http://www.kitcometals.com/charts/Nickel.html shows 24hr price chart picking up nicely (POS is well leveraged to Nickel price move imo)

Please DYOR ................ Cheers tela

P.S. Luckily picked up a parcel @ .061c into the closing auction


----------



## Telamelo (28 July 2016)

Telamelo said:


> http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...um-processing-hub-at-lake-johnston-70072.html
> 
> https://www.anzsecurities.co.nz/directtrade/dynamic/quote.aspx?qqeg=AU&qqsc=laa&QuickQuote=+Go+
> 
> ...




Spot Nickel is up nicely tonight.. http://www.kitcometals.com/charts/nickel_historical_large.html


----------



## Telamelo (29 July 2016)

Nickel price gained another +3.2% overnight finishing at $US10,695 a tonne on worries about diminishing ore supplies from the Philippines and a pollution-related crackdown in China's nickel pig iron smelters in Linyi city, Shandong.

Looks like a couple more Nickel mines are set to be suspended:
http://www.mining-journal.com/world/asia/more-nickel-mines-suspended-in-philippines/

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...-near-historic-mine-infrastructure-66698.html
highlights the significant Nickel potential of Poseidon imho (not withstanding branching into Lithium as well with KDR)

Please dyor as always...  Cheers tela


----------



## Wysiwyg (3 June 2018)

The resurrection of Poseidon Nickel? Some Swans gearing up to meet the coming Nickel demand.

In voluntary suspension regarding a Federal Court appeal attempting to address share issues over recent years that did not have the follow up cleansing notices. Hearing date 13th this month.


----------



## greggles (19 July 2018)

Wysiwyg said:


> The resurrection of Poseidon Nickel? Some Swans gearing up to meet the coming Nickel demand.
> 
> In voluntary suspension regarding a Federal Court appeal attempting to address share issues over recent years that did not have the follow up cleansing notices. Hearing date 13th this month.




Looks like a good result for Poseidon Nickel: https://jade.io/article/596284

No ASX announcement yet, which is odd, but trading has resumed and POS is up 13.5% to 4.2c.


----------



## greggles (17 August 2018)

Black Mountain Metals has made a binding, conditional proposal to acquire 100% of the issued shares in Poseidon Nickel for 6c per share.

Poseidon's Board said that it has not made a recommendation as to whether to accept the proposal as a formal bid has not yet been received and that there is no certainty that any takeover will result from the  continuing discussions.

Black Mountain Metals is now a substantial shareholder in POS, holding 84,986,534 shares or 7.62% of the issued capital of the company.

Interesting development.


----------



## Wysiwyg (18 August 2018)

Nice for anyone that held through that long stretch of unknown. Go on, take the offer .


----------



## samso (24 September 2018)

I wonder if Mr Forrest will make a play for the company ?


----------



## Joules MM1 (28 August 2020)

considered a failed hot stock by some bloggers/floggers n talking heads, seems someone is buying the quiet late comer, also appears technically at least on a run for a new uptrend after almost 40 months of basing, the smart money wants some decent % for its patience 
getting thru 063's should get a few eyeballs refocused
https://www.tradingview.com/x/dsWwn87S/
it doesnt have all the hallmarks (yet) of an ideal structure and there's a gap below, it does have enough qualities to suggest an active regular check maybe worth the effort


----------



## barney (28 August 2020)

Joules MM1 said:


> seems someone is buying the quiet late comer,




Well spotted @Joules MM1   .... It is a definite candidate for a rising "Festering Canker" (@frugal.rock  thread)

I have to say though ...  It is/has been a hard chart to read


----------



## Joules MM1 (17 September 2020)

barney said:


> Well spotted @Joules MM1   .... It is a definite candidate for a rising "Festering Canker" (@frugal.rock  thread)
> 
> I have to say though ...  It is/has been a hard chart to read



not a lot to see here ....yet ....
Twiggs 13 week MF still shows money wants in even tho volume a tad cr@p, structure is now a fulcrum for mine, we'll cycle down to the low end of the range or someone will decide they have to chase as available supply runs out, the ying n yang of low volume works both ways so a little good luck might see a break out but there are better places to go a speccie than this, that 063 level is the level to watch, doubt there'll be an stragglers when that goes


----------



## Joules MM1 (17 September 2020)

today price spent at 054's to 056's with little volume exchanged at the low
in the late afternoon volume lifted for the session at .056's
inline with the money flow this tells us 'investors' are willing to pay the fractional % to get supply
watching a stocks DOM when this happens, when we're looking at breaking the overhead level, 
where technical traders will buy the break out momo ......is, in my humble opinion, worth watching
keep in mind the buys at the offer were via asx not chi-x, someone was prepared to pay the offer as they could not get lower value


----------



## Joules MM1 (29 September 2020)

barney said:


> Well spotted @Joules MM1   .... It is a definite candidate for a rising "Festering Canker" (@frugal.rock  thread)
> 
> I have to say though ...  It is/has been a hard chart to read



add it, @barney  !
failure to attract a bid likely says we're going back to the low of the range, price needs to pop that .063 level


----------



## barney (29 September 2020)

Joules MM1 said:


> add it, @barney  !failure to attract a bid likely says we're going back to the low of the range, price needs to pop that .063 level




Yeah,  if it holds 050 it still looks ok, but  don't really want to see it revisit the high of that high Volume bar on 5th August at 048 or lower.  

Could be a tipping point


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 September 2020)

barney said:


> Yeah,  if it holds 050 it still looks ok, but  don't really want to see it revisit the high of that high Volume bar on 5th August at 048 or lower.
> 
> Could be a tipping point





Joules MM1 said:


> add it, @barney  !
> failure to attract a bid likely says we're going back to the low of the range, price needs to pop that .063 level



Interesting. Reminds me of the bullish rising 3 in CS charting without the third nun and the following bull candle about to declare. In this kwayzee market I may have a shot myself. Got to load and aim. Never point a weapon unless ready to shoot. Good pick.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 September 2020)

Sorry a chart. Was looking at a weekly.


----------



## barney (29 September 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Interesting. Reminds me of the bullish rising 3 in CS charting without the third nun and the following bull candle about to declare. In this kwayzee market I may have a shot myself. Got to load and aim. Never point a weapon unless ready to shoot. Good pick. gg




I like the sound of what you say Garps ...

I didn't really understand it ....

But I like the sound of it

Actually I did understand it a bit.  I just had to read it 3 times

ps Don't point that thing at me ... I've seen you shoot


----------



## Joules MM1 (1 October 2020)

" EM SURVEY EXTENDS GOLDEN SWAN POTENTIAL1 October 2020 "

enough to kick it thru ?


----------



## Joules MM1 (8 October 2020)

another day when largest pacs transact at the offer


----------



## Joules MM1 (8 October 2020)

Joules MM1 said:


> another day when largest pacs transact at the offer




a lot of discretionary bids hitting static offers, .063 is the level that'll bring decent volume for a break-out


----------



## Joules MM1 (21 October 2020)

https://www.tradingview.com/x/4IxrutMe/
		

good dog


----------



## Joules MM1 (14 January 2021)

https://www.tradingview.com/x/TWYclWHc/
		

more of the "right" u-shape signals


----------



## Joules MM1 (19 January 2021)

floor appears in place, plenty of volume attracting adhoc liquidity too



			https://www.tradingview.com/x/AdCM3NyH/


----------



## Joules MM1 (28 February 2021)

this POS could just keep going...or not and just spend more time consolidating before it gets back underway
more and more chatter du jour should keep this boat rising on the tide


			https://www.tradingview.com/x/jSFNvAx9/
		


👓


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 May 2021)

POS _wishes to advise that it is assisting Singapore authorities with an investigation relating to possible fraudulent trading offences under Singaporean law involving two Singaporean companies (and certain of their associates) and the purported sale of nickel products by Poseidon.   Poseidon can confirm the Company did not enter into any sales agreements with the two Singaporean companies who are the subject of the ongoing investigation_. 

Poseidon chief executive Peter Harold said ...the company never had any contracts with the companies in question, and more to the point, has never produced any nickel for sale.


> “It’s quite incredible the level of fraud,” Mr Harold said. “The authorities have sent us through some documentation and we’ve said we haven’t signed anything.”


----------



## Joules MM1 (2 June 2021)

using the centre of this channel, bullish trend intact, quietly making its way








						TradingView Chart
					






					www.tradingview.com


----------



## Joules MM1 (22 July 2021)

13% upday last 8 trading days lifted volumes 









						TradingView Chart
					






					www.tradingview.com


----------



## Joules MM1 (23 July 2021)

@Beaches 
22% ^  "highlights robust project"

out with the old profile in  with the new .....looks less like froth and more like trend, 3 deep bids in the DOM considerably outweigh the sells








						TradingView Chart
					






					www.tradingview.com


----------



## Tropico (23 July 2021)

Big gain today for POS. A few of the Nickel miners are up too (NIC +6.28% @15:09}
Nickel is at a 4 month high too, hopefully it will find suport @USD 19000


----------



## greggles (26 July 2021)

POS continuing to benefit from high nickel prices (US$8.73/lb) with its share price hitting a high of 16c today. Just a few months ago POS was 6c.

If the nickel price continues to rally, we might see instos getting into medium cap stocks like POS to increase their exposure to the metal.

Can nickel crack US$9/lb this week?


----------



## qldfrog (11 August 2021)

not much activity on the thread, there is a SPP offer at 11c, seems to be high to me with much room for less, you could get some at 10c 2 days ago....and at risk of nickel crash during the transaction period..Anyone else has some feeling about this capital raising?
Not very warm..while I like nickel as a commodity


----------



## sptrawler (11 August 2021)

qldfrog said:


> not much activity on the thread, there is a SPP offer at 11c, seems to be high to me with much room for less, you could get some at 10c 2 days ago....and at risk of nickel crash during the transaction period..Anyone else has some feeling about this capital raising?
> Not very warm..while I like nickel as a commodity



I'm into nickel, but haven't looked into POS, so if someone can give some background info it would be good.
The last time I heard anything about Poseidon nickel, I was a kid living in the Goldfields and everyone was talking about all the houses with lights on and no one home. 🤣


----------



## qldfrog (11 August 2021)

sptrawler said:


> I'm into nickel, but haven't looked into POS, so if someone can give some background info it would be good.
> The last time I heard anything about Poseidon nickel, I was a kid living in the Goldfields and everyone was talking about all the houses with lights on and no one home. 🤣



Same name but i doubt it will become as famous


----------



## Tropico (1 January 2022)

Poseidon snuck in to qualify for the  Full CY 2022 comp. A lot riding on the Nickel price but it could be in for a big year.


----------



## frugal.rock (23 February 2022)

Seems to be stuck in a bit of a range.
Should react to the high nickel price soon and breakout from the 9 to 12 cent range, one would imagine?


----------



## Sean K (23 February 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Seems to be stuck in a bit of a range.
> Should react to the high nickel price soon and breakout from the 9 to 12 cent range, one would imagine?
> 
> View attachment 137996




Has Twiggy bought back in?


----------



## Tropico (23 February 2022)

Sean K said:


> Has Twiggy bought back in?



Now the price has come back down maybe he has.


----------



## frugal.rock (3 March 2022)

Uniformity, conformity, symmetry, predictability?

Slightly discernable on a 6 month chart, but sticks out like the proverbials on a 3 month chart.
Hi Ho Silver...?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 March 2022)

_Some battery mineral miners are posting strong gains in morning trade following reports that Scott Morrison will announce $243 million in grants for projects that allow Australia to capitalise on the boom in electric vehicles._

_Earlier, Poseidon Nickel (POS) entered a trading halt ahead of a funding announcement for the company and Pure Battery Technologies to build an integrated nickel, manganese, cobalt battery material refinery hub in Western Australia._


----------



## frugal.rock (17 March 2022)

$119.6 MILLION MODERN MANUFACTURING INITIATIVE GRANT FOR INTERGRATED BATTERY MATERIAL REFINERY HUB IN KALGOORLIE 

17 March 2022 
KEY POINTS 

 Pure Battery Technologies (PBT), in partnership with Poseidon, receives confirmation of a $119.6 million Modern Manufacturing Initiatives Grant from the Federal Australian Government to advance PBT’s proposed battery material refinery hub 

 PBT is targeting initial production of up to 50,000tpa of precursor Cathode Active Material (pCAM) from the refinery, expandable over time 

 The support from the Federal government is a major step forward for PBT’s pCAM Hub which could be of great benefit to Poseidon by maximising the margins on concentrates supplied to the refinery and potentially unlocking further value by treating a broader range of concentrate specifications  

 PBT and Poseidon are investigating the pCAM Hub project under an MoU executed in October 2021. 
The collaboration structure between PBT and Poseidon is yet to be formalised.


Need lots more of this sort of thing in Aus. Claw back some sovereign risk....


----------



## frugal.rock (28 March 2022)

Has been fairly rangebound until a nice recent consolidation section, which, if it sticks to pattern, we should find we are coming out of a saucepan bottom and heading for $0.12. 
Depending on prevailing conditions, it may push on this time and break out of range.


----------



## peter2 (17 August 2022)

Missed it by this much at the close yesterday. My 0.059 buy order was there at the open today also, but alas.


----------



## noirua (30 October 2022)

Poseidon Nickel (ASX:POS) awarded EIS grant for Lake Johnston drilling
					

Poseidon Nickel (ASX:POS) has been granted an exploration incentive scheme grant from the WA government for its Lake Johnston drilling program.




					themarketherald.com.au
				



Poseidon Nickel (POS) has been granted an exploration incentive scheme (EIS) grant from the Western Australian government for its Lake Johnston drilling program.

The scheme is designed to support exploration activity in underexplored areas with valid geological methodology.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (3 January 2023)

I have entered the POS in The Jauaary 2023 Regatta

* There is Nothing Like a Nickel Boom

Sailing the POS ------------- One Day at a Time    



*
  Salute and Gods' Speed


----------

